# Peptide Subcutaneously or Intradermally



## chemical (May 24, 2012)

For GHRP and all others is it supposed to be subq or intradermally.  There seems to be some confusion as I have read that it is supposed to be subq just like a tb test.  Well, a tb test isn't subq, it is intradermally, meaning a bubble forms on the skin because it is in-between the dermis and epidermis.  Intra meaning inside derma meaning skin.  Subq is in the fat tissue,correct?  I know there is also IM, but I would probably want to stay away from 3 im's a day.  
So, the question is should the injection have a bubble or should it be in the fat?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 24, 2012)

Subq.  In your subcutaneous fat layer.


----------



## TwisT (May 24, 2012)

You want to avoid shooting intradermally when you can, but it happens


----------

